# Can't boot installer



## Bellum (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm trying to boot up and install FreeBSD on a Presario CQ56. 

It doesn't get any farther than displaying


```
Looking up BOOT/LOADER... Found
```

before rebooting. Am I out of luck here?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2011)

That looks like a BIOS message. Are you trying to boot a CD, DVD or memory stick?


----------



## Bellum (Aug 22, 2011)

A CD. Well, the CD image burned to a DVD. I used it to install FreeBSD on an older Desktop a month or two ago, so I know the CD works.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2011)

See if you can update the BIOS, sometimes this helps.


----------



## Bellum (Aug 22, 2011)

I did. No cigar though. It's a UEFI. Does that make a difference? Never heard of it before, I'll admit.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2011)

That makes a world of difference. As far as I know you can't boot FreeBSD directly, the boot loader needs some BIOS calls to work. I'm not sure how you would solve this though.


----------



## Bellum (Aug 22, 2011)

Ah, that's unfortunate. Thanks for the help, though!


----------

